
Ask HN: What are the most useful AI/ML courses I can do online? - CharlesDodgson
So I&#x27;m a geography and computing graduate   working in mapping and spatial analysis for about the last 7 years. It&#x27;s a fun field that explores society and technology at a natural intersection. 
I&#x27;d like to do an online course that is AI&#x2F;ML related, it seems to be the buzz in my field and would like to explore it more. If nothing else it will help with promotion and going up the pay ladder. I also like it and found the basics of it interesting while in university, although I&#x27;ve forgot a lot of it. 
I&#x27;ve noticed a myriad of courses online but haven&#x27;t had any recommendations about which are high quality interesting courses. 
I&#x27;ll happily pay so not restricted to free courses. I feel if I can at least explore the field I&#x27;ll get a handle on if it&#x27;s something i&#x27;d like to spend more time on.
======
brudgers
Andrew Ng's _Machine Learning_ at Coursera is probably the place to start.

~~~
CharlesDodgson
Thanks, I had a read around and looked at other posts on HN and seems like a
good place to start :)

